
Music Listening Affects the Climate - Schiphol
https://www.hf.uio.no/imv/english/research/news-and-events/news/2019/how-music-listening-effects-the-climate.html
======
gus_massa
The incidence is negligible. It's juts a unnecessary concern to sell books.
It's also fancy to blame new technologies, like the clouds. I'm betting
dollars to droughts that he didn't include the energy to spin the
LP/CD/cassettes.

